# Bath Tea Bags



## tjturner (Apr 21, 2014)

I am looking at making some bath tea bags but not sure what to put in them

Does anyone have any good websites if some recipes on that I could check out or ideas on what to use

Tanja


----------



## indulgebandb (Apr 21, 2014)

WSP sells bath teas- you just put them in the bags and seal. They consist of different fried plants and herbs. Come in varieties like muscle rescue, cold & sinus, relaxation, etc. you could also get your own flowers and herbs and make the tea yourself. So far these have not been a big seller for me. I'm not planning to restock and probably will use what I have as samples or as part of gift bags.


----------



## dagmar88 (Apr 21, 2014)

I use these books a lot; this is the online index:
https://www.botanical.com/botanical/mgmh/mgmh.html

Also, search Etsy for inspiration.
I like adding milk powders and/or (colloidal) oatmeal.


----------



## Relle (Apr 22, 2014)

indulgebandb said:


> WSP sells bath teas- you just put them in the bags and seal. They consist of different fried plants and herbs. Come in varieties like muscle rescue, cold & sinus, relaxation, etc. you could also get your own flowers and herbs and make the tea yourself. So far these have not been a big seller for me. I'm not planning to restock and probably will use what I have as samples or as part of gift bags.


 
 Unfortunately in Australia it's very hard to bring in dried material without the right documentation, we have strict quarantine laws.


----------



## kaliquen (Apr 22, 2014)

I've used WSP bags and dried botanicals.  I like their large bags.  I've also filled them with milk, oatmeal, and clay.  You can also use local plants.  Not sure what grows where you live, but so many "weeds" and flowers are medicinal and therapeutic (just be sure to do plenty of research first).  Just pick and dry your own botanicals and add a few drops EO if desired.


----------

